# A new plant in my tank but I don't know its name



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, does anyone can identify this plant? I appreciate your help. Thank you!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Lusher,

Serrated leaf margins, it could be one of the Limnophila species. -Roy


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Alternate leaves? _Penthorum sedoides_.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Could be marsh mermaidweed, Proserpinaca palustris.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

mistergreen said:


> Could be marsh mermaidweed, Proserpinaca palustris.


Doesn't look like it to me. No hint of reddish color, stem looks robust, and leaves would at least be more finely divided than they are.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Doesn't look like it to me. No hint of reddish color, stem looks robust, and leaves would at least be more finely divided than they are.


I'm thinking that's an emergent growth. It should be more finely divided grown emersed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

mistergreen said:


> I'm thinking that's an emergent growth. It should be more finely divided grown emersed.


Doesn't look emergent to me. That's definitely _Penthorum_.


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

thank you guys, I appreciate your help, confirmed it is. Penthorum sedoides. Awesome!

https://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=242


----------

